# Looking for a club in NW Georgia



## Mwoods211 (Jan 10, 2017)

Recently retired and bought a home in Rocky Face, Ga. Looking for a hunt club to join in the Whitfield and surrounding counties area. Would like within an hour of Dalton. Avid shooter and reloader, have not seriously hunted since my teens n AZ. Willing to learn and ask questions from you experienced folks. Like to fish and enjoy the outdoors. Avid photographer and have a drone that can do aerial footage and land surveys, 3d mapping etc. Have a Class A motorhome and looking to buy a SxS for the trails.


----------



## Mollymcgucre (Jan 15, 2017)

I've got 1000+ acres in North Whitfield County. We are looking for 2 maybe 3 members for the upcoming season 2017-18. Dues around $500. to $550.


----------

